# Monitor geht in Standby-Modus



## DivDax (19. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein "kleines" Problem mit meinem PC.
Der Monitor geht ab und an einfach in den Standby-Modus.
Manchmal bleibt der PC dann komplett hängen, oder startet nach
ca. 20 Sekunden neu nachdem der Monitor in den Standby-Modus
gegangen ist.


*Mein System:*
ASUS A8V Deluxe
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
1GB RAM Infineon
ATI Radeon 9800


Der aktuellste Grakatreiber von ATI ist instaliert.

Ich bin total verzweifelt, da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe
wie dieses Problem zu lösen ist. Ich habe auch schon in google
nach diesem Problem gesucht und auch etwas gefunden. Viele andere
scheinen extakt das selbe Problem zu haben, aber keiner hat eine
Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## chmee (20. August 2006)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen..

1. Netzteil stark genug ?
2. Temperatur OK ?

Passiert das einfach so ? Im Verbund mit 3D ? Screensaver 3D ?
Irgendwelche interessanten Koinzidenzen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## DivDax (20. August 2006)

Netzeil 450 Watt - NEU
Temperatur liegt bei ~50°C

Der Monitor geht ganz sporadisch aus. Einmal direkt nachdem WIndows geladen wurde,
aber manchmal auch erst nach 30-60 min. ohne jegliche Vorankündigung.
Ich kann leider nicht sagen, dass ein spezielles Programm dieses Problem verursacht.

Bisher habe ich noch kein einziges Spiel gespielt...dort wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht anderst sein.


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## SNOOK99 (27. August 2006)

HI DivDax,

hast du den Monitor schon mal an einem anderen PC getestet?
Wenn nicht dann würd ich das mal probieren. Wenn da der gleiche Fehler auftritt ist es sehr warscheinlich das der Monitor ne macke hat

Greetz Snook!


----------



## DivDax (27. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Das Problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt!
Es lag am Grafikkartenbeschleuniger, den ich einfach nur auf 4x runtersetzen musste.
Seitdem kein einziger Abstutz mehr. 

Es liegt also nicht immer wie 98% der User vermuten an der Hardware... 


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## bigtail (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Wo setzt man den Grafikkartenbeschleuniger herunter.

Danke


----------



## smileyml (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass das im Bios einzustellen ist.

Grüße Marco


----------

